# Big Pockets



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a "standard brand" of casual pants with nice big pockets for my CM9? I know there is expensive "tactical gear" out there.....but I'm looking for more practical stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Try LA POLICE GEAR, they have all brands, and quick shipping


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Somebody sells men's pants with special breakaway, holster-equipped pockets...but I don't remember the name.
He just came out with a line of jeans, to complement his pleated-front, office-casual line.
It's been in the recent gun magazines. A little research will find it.

Later: *I found it!*
It's CCW Breakaways. Click on: http://ccwbreakaways.com/


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Walmart carries Wrangler cargo pants. They cost about $12.00 to $14.00 a pair. If you press them (or have them dry cleaned) they look quite presentable (except for the cammo fabric ones). They accept a 1-3/4" wide belt and you have two extra pockets on the legs.

I drop my keys in the lower pockets so that the front pocket is for my revolver exclusively.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Botach tatical on clearance...free shipping.....JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The NRA shop sells pants.


----------

